# anti-identificador d llamadas...



## santiagoespia (Nov 30, 2006)

hola,mi propuesta es crear un anti identificador de llamadas telefonicas... es decir q llames a alguien con un telefono con captor y q no pueda ver tu numero..se entiende??
bue..si me pueden ayudar en esto les agradesco!!!


----------



## capitanp (Nov 30, 2006)

Aqui lo tienes y estaba en tu guia telefonica que recives todos los años !!!

**31# +(tel)*

PD. deja de mirar tanta pelicula yankee

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Dic 1, 2006)

Creo que solamente se puede con linea privada es un servicio especial que creo tambien que no esta dado para todo el publico.


----------



## santiagoespia (Dic 4, 2006)

ese numero para q pais es??? creo q eso depende del pais y del tipo de telefono no??
la verdad no c si existe lo q estoy buscanod es algo de ciencia ficcion solo en las peliculas lo e visto pero si alguien tiene algo le agredeceria q ayudara ..saludos..


----------



## mimi (Ene 12, 2007)

quisiera saber si hablar  desde mi telefono particular ingresando una tarjeta x para hablar a un celular de larga distancia(italia) su identificador  de celular puede leerme mi numero?desde ya gracias


----------

